# Some of the collection



## potstone (Mar 15, 2010)

I had these old pictures on my computer of some of my
 bottles and glass. The pictures are not that good. One of these
 days I'm going to take a few good group shots.
 There is some nice bottles that are not in these old photos.
 I need to set up a good display instead of keeping most 
 of the bottles in box's.


----------



## potstone (Mar 15, 2010)

2


----------



## potstone (Mar 15, 2010)

3


----------



## potstone (Mar 15, 2010)

4


----------



## potstone (Mar 15, 2010)

5


----------



## potstone (Mar 15, 2010)

6


----------



## potstone (Mar 15, 2010)

7


----------



## potstone (Mar 15, 2010)

8


----------



## potstone (Mar 15, 2010)

9


----------



## potstone (Mar 15, 2010)

10


----------



## potstone (Mar 15, 2010)

11


----------



## potstone (Mar 15, 2010)

12


----------



## potstone (Mar 15, 2010)

13


----------



## potstone (Mar 15, 2010)

14


----------



## bottlechaser62 (Mar 15, 2010)

great pic potstone...........love the scroll flask. I gotta get me one!


----------



## JOETHECROW (Mar 15, 2010)

It looks like you've got some really good bottles in that collection.
                                                                                             Joe


----------



## annie44 (Mar 16, 2010)

Wow!  I really love to see photos of collections!  I particularly like what I believe is the small Nailsea pitcher and the flint glass mug.  Could you give a little more info. on those pieces?


----------



## sandchip (Mar 16, 2010)

Very nice.  Thanks for sharing those with us.


----------



## potstone (Mar 16, 2010)

Thanks for the compliments. I'll post new pictures 
 when I am able to find time to go though a few box's
 with other bottles. Yes annie44, that is a Nailsea pitcher
 that I have had for a while now. I would like to someday
 get more. The mug is very early. The form has been used
 in both American and Europe. I truly cannot make a 
 accurate determination of its real origin. Maybe some day???


----------



## Steve/sewell (Mar 17, 2010)

Greg we have very similar tastes in glass.Thats an awesome collection you have there.
 I just got done cleaning out a very similar looking gun cabinet that I had converted for bottles.
 While I was boxing my collection up I stumbled upon a chestnut flask in a slightly brighter
 green then a typical Wistar bottle with the inverted rolled lip.

 The chestnut flask I see in picture 5 you posted has the same inverted lip,
 middle row fourth from the left I beleive it is a Stiegel bottle I have one just like it .
 The color although early colonial green has a tinge of brighter green seen often in the common
 junk bottles that Stiegel listed in advertisments.Here is a picture of it.
 Your bottle is very rare.I have only seen one other like it.
 Here is the bottle amongest other Stiegel bottles.


----------



## Steve/sewell (Mar 18, 2010)

Problems with the forum last evening prevented my picture from ever uploading,(they must have sensed it was me and updated their servers at the same time time so my picture would fail)just kidding,here it is Greg


----------



## Steve/sewell (Mar 18, 2010)

Ill try again Greg with the picture,after each attempt to upload the picture the forum site freezes and I cant get back on afterwards.
 My ability to post pictures may still be limited go figure.


----------



## woody (Mar 18, 2010)

No, it's not you, Steve.
 Something is wrong with the ability to post pictures.[]


----------



## glass man (Mar 18, 2010)

SOME REALLY OLD COOL GLASS!! JAMIE


----------



## CanYaDigIt (Mar 18, 2010)

Could we see a close up of the milk glass pitcher.  We're starting to get into glass beyond just bottles and that pitcher really looks interesting.


----------



## Steve/sewell (Mar 18, 2010)

Last time Greg here is the bottle like yours.
 Hey it finally uploaded tell me what you think,judging by your picture number 5 the two bottles look very similar


----------



## potstone (Mar 18, 2010)

Thanks for the compliments. I see the similar form you
 are talking about. That is a very nice chestnut you have there.
 The Stiegel glass is great. My chestnut is a smaller version.
 I posting a few other photos of it and I am posting a couple
 photos of the milk glass pitcher for Aron.


----------



## potstone (Mar 18, 2010)

2


----------



## potstone (Mar 18, 2010)

3


----------



## potstone (Mar 18, 2010)

pitcher


----------



## potstone (Mar 18, 2010)

2


----------



## Steve/sewell (Mar 18, 2010)

Greg I would have to say they were made at the same place at least.I believe it is one glass gaffers individual style.
 The lip being inverted makes it easier to hold dont you think.The color on your bottle is very close to the one I pictured.
 These bottles look like they were made to hold something as simple as water.They were made very quickley in mass numbers in their day for sure.
 That brighter green in the glass in each bottle signals Stiegel,plenty of this type of glass in the same color was found at all three of Stiegels
 glass works.Wistar glass is a little darker green in color,same for the Stangers and Heston and Carpenter of Glassboro and Amelung tends 
 to have a grayish cast even in the green junk bottles he produced.One other possible place of manufacture would be Hillstown Pennsylvania.
 These works have often lived in the shadow of Stiegel, Wistar,Amelung,and the Germantown Braintree Mass glass works.
 They were in business from 1754 to 1784 thats 30 years of glass production I believe we have some of their wares in all of early American glass collections.
 I would love to take a trip up there some day and see if we couldnt figure out exactly where the works were located.It is just an hour north of where I live Greg.You have a great collection of bottles and glassware.


----------



## potstone (Mar 18, 2010)

Thanks Steve,

 I have had a lot of interest in the Hilltown glass works.
 I have a report from the archaeological dig that was done there.
 It shows fragments of glass from the works. The Mercer
 Museum not far from the works has examples of the glass.
 The forms and glass color makes you really wonder. Yes
 I do agree with you, I think Hilltown glass has been in
 collections with out any body's realization.


----------



## Steve/sewell (Mar 18, 2010)

Greg here are a Wistar chestnut and the inverted lip bottle side by side.
 It is when viewed this way you can see the difference in the colors.
 How did you get a copy of the Archaelogical dig sheet thats great.
 They have a museum in Jersey for the works but nothing
 on the Pa. side of the river? Where is the museum,Hamilton Trenton,Priceton?


----------



## potstone (Mar 18, 2010)

I see the color variation your talking about.

www.*mercer**museum*.org[/align]84 South Pine Street
 Doylestown, PA 18901-4930
 (215) 345-0210


----------



## Steve/sewell (Mar 18, 2010)

> www.mercermuseum.org


 I figured Mercer county New jersey. I guess Hugh Merecr revolutionary war hero and General fought both sides of the river Huh Greg.[]Thanks for the info could be a good day trip my wifes best friend lives out that way.


----------



## potstone (Mar 18, 2010)

I have several pages of hand written notes with drawn examples
 of glass and shards from a gentlemen back in the 1950's.
 He was digging at the site and doing a good bit of research.
 One of these days I will try to scan them for you to see.


----------



## Steve/sewell (Mar 18, 2010)

Wow the museum looks like a German Castle awesome.The place looks huge .I tried thier online catalog found some items under glass
 but when you click on the picture of the individual item you get redirected to the main page.Hick ups on web pages vataya gonna do[][]


----------



## CanYaDigIt (Mar 19, 2010)

Thanks for those pics Greg.  That milk glass pitcher is a beauty.  Do you know the age and origin?  Is the cobalt one to the right of it in the group shot a Clevenger or an original?  Thanks again.


----------



## potstone (Mar 19, 2010)

Aaron,
   The milk glass (Opal) pitcher is described in the book, "The Glass Gaffers Of New Jersey" on page #77. There is a photo of 
 the exact pitcher dating C. 1830 from New Jersey. The cobalt
 pitcher is the real thing, it is English  C. 1850/60.


----------



## CanYaDigIt (Mar 19, 2010)

Killer.  Nice glass.  Clevenger did a really good job of copying the style of those pitchers.  We have one in amber.  The only difference I can tell is that Clevenger didn't have a decorative curl on the tail of the handle.  Very nice and thanks again.


----------



## cobaltbot (Mar 19, 2010)

Very nice glass, I especially like #10.


----------



## Steve/sewell (Mar 19, 2010)

Greg here are shards from the second Stiegel glass works in Manheim Pennsylvania.You can see the bright greenish cast on two of the piece's.
 I wonder if the Pennsylvania bottle collectors association is still in existance.There seems to be only a small handfull of forum members 
 that collect older American made glass. 
 Sometimes I am really surprised at the lack of interest in general on glass collectors parts in our countrys early glass works.
 Most of the members here at the forum love pontils and where better then a 1700s bottle will you find a greater looking one. 
 All factors regaurding older glass are attractive to the collector,rarity,crudness,color,and what should be last in anyones mind that truley loves the 
 hobby value and even there the older colonial bottles are worth a lot more relatively sheerly as an investment.I found it dishearting to talk about these older
 glass works sometimes here at the forum because of zero interest on members behalfs.I am not mad at that notion just disapointed I cant share the information attained with anyone with same desires except you Greg. As far as I am awhere of you are it,  (By the way)your collection is excellent.
 It should be in a museum one day.
 My collection of glass early in life as a teen was a late 1800s collection.In time the average age dropped to the 1850s to 70s.
 Once I aquired my first colonial glass bottle I never looked back.When I return to the hobby I will still seek E G Booz bottles,historical flasks and colonial glass.There is nothing like holding something from our countrys begining's.
 .


----------



## potstone (Mar 19, 2010)

Thank you very much Steve, I take everything you said as a
 compliment. I very much appreciate it. It is difficult to find
 what I consider, "Students Of Early Glass". You are one of the
 few and a very good one at that. I think that I invested almost
 as much in reference books and other related material as I
 invested into glass. You know very well how much time it
 takes reading, researching and cross referencing information,
 in attempts to find answers to our own questions. That is one of the reasons                                       I also collect 18th century glass from Europe and the
 Mediterranean. It gives me an idea of how the same influences
 in technique and form began in our Colonial  glass houses.
 You can see how all the different techniques and styles from
 European/Mediterranean glass blowers coming together
 and in time created the forms we see today in our early glass.


----------



## crozet86 (Mar 20, 2010)

Very impressive collection Potstone.....lots of history on those shelves.


----------



## girlie (Jun 21, 2010)

Drools...your collection really goes well with that cabinet..5 stars!


----------

